# 05 Dodge Ram 1500; rear ABS only; Any problems?



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm considering buying a used 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 (4x4, Sport, reg cab, short bed) that has a Western plow with Ultramount already on it.

The window sticker info, and info from the Dodge dealer (same dealer that sold it new) shows that this particular vehicle has *rear anti-lock brakes only; No front anti-lock brakes.*

My Question:
Do any of you see any problem with using a vehicle such as this, with no front anti-lock brakes, for purposes of plowing and driving on snow?
I would drive the vehicle daily, and plow only my driveway. but my driveway is 300+ feet long, and inclined. My other cars have 4-wheel ABS brakes, and they have winter tires on them. And even those cars experience some triggering of the front anti-lock brakes when nearing the bottom of my driveway.
Wouldn't this Dodge truck have some problems without front anti-lock brakes?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nope, no problems at all.
I live in a very hilly city and I seldom feel the anti-lock.

But seriously, consider getting a 2500 that has never plowed instead of the 1500. ...jmo...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

A 1500 for 1 driveway (yours) is just fine! if you want to do a Walmart parking lot then get a biger truck.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

When I played with the plow a little (lifting it up with the handheld control), I noticed that the front end of the truck sank down a lot. I didn't measure it, but based on what I could determine from inside the truck, I think the front end must have lowered at least 3-6+ inches; or maybe more. I asked the dealership about it, and they called the shop that did the plow installation. The plow installer allegedly told the dealership that Timbrens are not needed in front; they might only be needed in the rear. Based on what I've read on this website, I'd say the plow installer was wrong. So if I bought the truck, *can I have Timbrens installed on it? * I didn't see Timbrens listed for the front of this vehicle in the various websites that sell them.

I don't need a plow as big as the one thats one this truck, and I agree that a Ram 2500 would be better with such a large plow.
I probably only need a Western Suburbanite sized plow, but I like almost everything about the truck (except the lack of front ABS and the lack of a rear defroster), and the fact that the plow is already on it would make the whole purchase a lot easier.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You don't need a rear defroster if you keep the windows clean.

The ABS system works just fine. 
Hint, you do not want ABS in snow or ice conditions.
Abs does NOT shorten stopping distances. 
Abs is dangerous on a heavily loaded vehicle that is going down hill and wants to stop. 
You guessed it the wheels never stop.

Yes, you can get timbrens for the 1500.
You could install heaver springs on the front also.
Yes, the installer is full-of-it..: ..
It may be easer to buy a truck with a plow already installed on it but it will be harder to maintain.

Don't buy the first truck you see there will be allot of plow trucks for sale latter in the spring.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

This is a really nice truck.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45106


----------



## Mark in MD (Mar 18, 2007)

PA-plow-at-home;385587 said:


> My Question:
> Do any of you see any problem with using a vehicle such as this, with no front anti-lock brakes, for purposes of plowing and driving on snow?
> I would drive the vehicle daily, and plow only my driveway. but my driveway is 300+ feet long, and inclined.


Just thought I'd throw in my two cents. My old truck had no ABS, and I, too, plowed steep driveways which went down and ended in a T at a narrow road with blind curves carrying people who like to drive too fast. Just put it in L4 and don't even touch the brake until you have to stop. Let your engine do the braking. It's easy to stop when you're only traveling at walking speed. I never had a problem stopping using this method.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

Keep it in 4wd on the snow and you'll get 4 wheel braking. In 2wd the fronts will lock up on slippery surfaces, just be ready for it and pump.


----------

